# Wheel cleaning



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just wondering what people in the know use of to clean the wheels on their TT?

I had been using Wonder Wheels but this gets a bad write up on other forums, it may also explain why I needed a new set of wheels on my Celica each year, even though I didn't use it every wash.

Have been using Autoglym Clean Wheels on the Cupra, but have run out (it wasn't very good anyway) and I am now using Autolgym Interior Cleaner as I have loads of it I don't need and it says it can be used on wheels on the bottle.

What's the best product out there to keep the wheels clean and not cause long term damage?

Cheers


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Have a look @ the sticky in the Show and Shine...

 viewtopic.php?f=31&t=115764 

I use a plastic bath brush to clean inside mine.... :wink:

Bobski


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

It depends how 'soiled' they are to be honest.

Wonder-wheels is a no-no....too acidic !

I use P21S which is a non-acidic based spray, easy to use too, and since buying it, I've only used it twice - the main trick is to keep the wheels clean anyway, by simply washing 'em when you wash the car.

How often do you clean the car ?....this'll be an important issue to my above comment. If you don't do it that often, they're gonna become soiled with brake-dust, dirt and grime, which will make it tricky to correct with just car shampoo....meaning, you'll have to use the wheel cleaner more often.

Buy a wheel sealant too, as this'll help create a 'barrier' between the wheel and dust/dirt.....Poorboy's Wheel Sealant is my fave - real easy to use, and leaves the wheels not only shiny, but kinda slippery in feel. You only need to use once every couple of months in all honesty too.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

celica you say, which gen?

try to avoid anything acidic


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

p1tse said:


> celica you say, which gen?
> 
> try to avoid anything acidic


The Celica was a gen 7 (2004).

Cheers for the advice. I try to wash the car about once a fortnight so end up with a bit of brake dust. I think I'll try and but some sealant to make the job easier when I do clean them.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Fairy liquid and hot water works fine for me.


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

I use Meguiars APC [all purpose cleaner] diluted 4 - 1.This is great for wheels that are reasonably free from ground in brake dust.A 4 litre tub,diluted,will last you years.Regards, SIMON.


----------



## joesefk (May 28, 2008)

qooqiiu said:


> Fairy liquid and hot water works fine for me.


Fairy Liquid is def a NO, NO [smiley=bomb.gif] on any wheel or car painted surface as it contains alot of corrosive salts.


----------

